# [solved] Can't boot, GRUB2 doesn't seem to load. Wha

## minnmass

I recently did a fairly substantial update, including a new kernel (3.18.12). I didn't see any errors in the emerge output.

I rebooted, and got to a blinking cursor on a blank page, which stayed there, blinking, for at least 10 minutes.

I have recompiled the kernel, re-run grub2-install and grub2-mkconfig, and verified that the boot partition (/dev/sda1) is marked as bootable in parted.

On the off-chance it might help, I even filmed the "boot" process: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Il30QqnFLE

What am I overlooking?

... unfortunately, I'll be unable to try much rebooting today (Friday, 5/15), due to work; I can still post information (sshd is running fine).Last edited by minnmass on Sat May 16, 2015 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, something's wrong with grub2, perhaps reinstalled it on the wrong partition?

I have it installed on my MBR.  If you have it half on MBR and half on partition MBR, it could get confused like this.

----------

## minnmass

I don't think I've got it split up (or at all; I certainly don't think I've told it to do weird things).

But, if there's something off:

```

home ~ # ls -Rl /boot

/boot:

total 0

home ~ # mount /boot

home ~ # mount | grep boot

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

home ~ # grub2-install /dev/sda1

Installing for i386-pc platform.

grub2-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.

grub2-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..

grub2-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.

home ~ # grub2-install /dev/sda #NOTE: I have done this several times before, with the exact same output as below

Installing for i386-pc platform.

Installation finished. No error reported.

home ~ # ls -Rl /boot

/boot:

total 19859

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jan  5  2010 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 May 15 00:31 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1327804 May 14 23:29 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.18.12-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4726080 Apr 18 00:37 kernel-3.18.11-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4726624 May 14 23:29 kernel-3.18.12-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4726176 Feb 22 22:39 kernel-3.18.7-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4726016 Mar 24 10:33 kernel-3.18.9-gentoo

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Jan  5  2010 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 May 13 00:29 memtest86

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 May 13 00:32 memtest86plus

/boot/grub:

total 574

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    197 Jan  5  2010 default

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     30 Jan  5  2010 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10944 Jan 22  2013 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10160 Jan 22  2013 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9392 Jan 22  2013 ffs_stage1_5

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   1024 Oct 18  2013 fonts

-rw------- 1 root root   9803 May 15 00:31 grub.cfg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9442 May 14 10:21 grub.conf

-rw------- 1 root root   7890 May 14 10:22 grub.conf.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 Oct 18  2013 grubenv

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   8192 May 15 12:21 i386-pc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9448 Jan 22  2013 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11028 Jan 22  2013 jfs_stage1_5

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   1024 Oct 18  2013 locale

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 Jan  5  2010 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1289 Sep 26  2013 menu.lst.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9580 Jan 22  2013 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12360 Jan 22  2013 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33856 Jan 22  2013 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Jan 22  2013 stage1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 130416 Jan 22  2013 stage2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 130416 Jan 22  2013 stage2_eltorito

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 130416 Jan 19  2013 stage2.old

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   1024 Oct 18  2013 themes

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9688 Jan 22  2013 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9028 Jan 22  2013 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11808 Jan 22  2013 xfs_stage1_5

/boot/grub/fonts:

total 2356

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2400430 May 15 12:21 unicode.pf2

/boot/grub/i386-pc:

total 2005

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9964 May 15 12:21 acpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1312 May 15 12:21 adler32.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5768 May 15 12:21 affs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6688 May 15 12:21 afs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15408 May 15 12:21 ahci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    701 May 15 12:21 all_video.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1048 May 15 12:21 aout.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2940 May 15 12:21 archelp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5652 May 15 12:21 ata.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4248 May 15 12:21 at_keyboard.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1632 May 15 12:21 backtrace.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7296 May 15 12:21 bfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4656 May 15 12:21 biosdisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2244 May 15 12:21 bitmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3640 May 15 12:21 bitmap_scale.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2152 May 15 12:21 blocklist.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 May 15 12:21 boot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2456 May 15 12:21 boot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  30072 May 15 12:21 bsd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14396 May 15 12:21 btrfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2104 May 15 12:21 bufio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2880 May 15 12:21 cat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3744 May 15 12:21 cbfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3584 May 15 12:21 cbls.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2384 May 15 12:21 cbmemc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1072 May 15 12:21 cbtable.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2556 May 15 12:21 cbtime.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3504 May 15 12:21 chain.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3040 May 15 12:21 cmdline_cat_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1216 May 15 12:21 cmosdump.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1836 May 15 12:21 cmostest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1984 May 15 12:21 cmp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3757 May 15 12:21 command.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2264 May 15 12:21 configfile.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  25451 May 15 12:21 core.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2744 May 15 12:21 cpio_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2644 May 15 12:21 cpio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1720 May 15 12:21 cpuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1672 May 15 12:21 crc64.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10028 May 15 12:21 cryptodisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    936 May 15 12:21 crypto.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4920 May 15 12:21 crypto.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3900 May 15 12:21 cs5536.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1788 May 15 12:21 datehook.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2172 May 15 12:21 date.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1269 May 15 12:21 datetime.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9764 May 15 12:21 diskfilter.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2372 May 15 12:21 disk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3856 May 15 12:21 div_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1828 May 15 12:21 dm_nv.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5404 May 15 12:21 drivemap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1984 May 15 12:21 echo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  23944 May 15 12:21 efiemu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15972 May 15 12:21 ehci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4056 May 15 12:21 elf.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1436 May 15 12:21 eval.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5508 May 15 12:21 exfat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1468 May 15 12:21 exfctest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5608 May 15 12:21 ext2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4516 May 15 12:21 extcmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5628 May 15 12:21 fat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16076 May 15 12:21 file.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12488 May 15 12:21 font.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2664 May 15 12:21 freedos.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2568 May 15 12:21 fshelp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    214 May 15 12:21 fs.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  89748 May 15 12:21 functional_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1612 May 15 12:21 gcry_arcfour.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8096 May 15 12:21 gcry_blowfish.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  34132 May 15 12:21 gcry_camellia.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16836 May 15 12:21 gcry_cast5.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2912 May 15 12:21 gcry_crc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19308 May 15 12:21 gcry_des.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2264 May 15 12:21 gcry_dsa.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3036 May 15 12:21 gcry_idea.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3124 May 15 12:21 gcry_md4.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3760 May 15 12:21 gcry_md5.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2496 May 15 12:21 gcry_rfc2268.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19076 May 15 12:21 gcry_rijndael.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8108 May 15 12:21 gcry_rmd160.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2068 May 15 12:21 gcry_rsa.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15636 May 15 12:21 gcry_seed.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16124 May 15 12:21 gcry_serpent.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7460 May 15 12:21 gcry_sha1.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4348 May 15 12:21 gcry_sha256.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7988 May 15 12:21 gcry_sha512.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12536 May 15 12:21 gcry_tiger.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39376 May 15 12:21 gcry_twofish.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24748 May 15 12:21 gcry_whirlpool.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  25244 May 15 12:21 gdb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5840 May 15 12:21 geli.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4936 May 15 12:21 gettext.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39260 May 15 12:21 gfxmenu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2864 May 15 12:21 gfxterm_background.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5032 May 15 12:21 gfxterm_menu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9952 May 15 12:21 gfxterm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3764 May 15 12:21 gptsync.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8224 May 15 12:21 gzio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4336 May 15 12:21 halt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5224 May 15 12:21 hashsum.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7212 May 15 12:21 hdparm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1204 May 15 12:21 hello.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2588 May 15 12:21 help.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3168 May 15 12:21 hexdump.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7132 May 15 12:21 hfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2956 May 15 12:21 hfspluscomp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7576 May 15 12:21 hfsplus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5560 May 15 12:21 http.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2836 May 15 12:21 iorw.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8616 May 15 12:21 iso9660.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6172 May 15 12:21 jfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6236 May 15 12:21 jpeg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5004 May 15 12:21 keylayouts.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1948 May 15 12:21 keystatus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6864 May 15 12:21 ldm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  29864 May 15 12:21 legacycfg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14480 May 15 12:21 legacy_password_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7920 May 15 12:21 linux16.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  13076 May 15 12:21 linux.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5984 May 15 12:21 loadenv.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2984 May 15 12:21 loopback.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4788 May 15 12:21 lsacpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2280 May 15 12:21 lsapm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1780 May 15 12:21 lsmmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4052 May 15 12:21 ls.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4824 May 15 12:21 lspci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6660 May 15 12:21 luks.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6768 May 15 12:21 lvm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8732 May 15 12:21 lzopio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3308 May 15 12:21 macbless.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7516 May 15 12:21 macho.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2036 May 15 12:21 mda_text.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2040 May 15 12:21 mdraid09_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1960 May 15 12:21 mdraid09.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1968 May 15 12:21 mdraid1x.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2004 May 15 12:21 memdisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2836 May 15 12:21 memrw.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3436 May 15 12:21 minicmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3740 May 15 12:21 minix2_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3576 May 15 12:21 minix2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3712 May 15 12:21 minix3_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3544 May 15 12:21 minix3.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3640 May 15 12:21 minix_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3508 May 15 12:21 minix.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8504 May 15 12:21 mmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5156 May 15 12:21 moddep.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2345 May 15 12:21 modinfo.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2368 May 15 12:21 morse.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  28020 May 15 12:21 mpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2396 May 15 12:21 msdospart.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  13276 May 15 12:21 multiboot2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12876 May 15 12:21 multiboot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4064 May 15 12:21 nativedisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  46644 May 15 12:21 net.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2916 May 15 12:21 newc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6732 May 15 12:21 nilfs2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 115956 May 15 12:21 normal.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4324 May 15 12:21 ntfscomp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9956 May 15 12:21 ntfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2556 May 15 12:21 ntldr.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2728 May 15 12:21 odc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1508 May 15 12:21 offsetio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10540 May 15 12:21 ohci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1668 May 15 12:21 part_acorn.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1860 May 15 12:21 part_amiga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2112 May 15 12:21 part_apple.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2752 May 15 12:21 part_bsd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1732 May 15 12:21 part_dfly.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1480 May 15 12:21 part_dvh.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2372 May 15 12:21 part_gpt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    111 May 15 12:21 partmap.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2344 May 15 12:21 part_msdos.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1800 May 15 12:21 part_plan.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1524 May 15 12:21 part_sun.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1620 May 15 12:21 part_sunpc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     17 May 15 12:21 parttool.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4616 May 15 12:21 parttool.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1896 May 15 12:21 password.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2808 May 15 12:21 password_pbkdf2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4792 May 15 12:21 pata.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1460 May 15 12:21 pbkdf2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2224 May 15 12:21 pbkdf2_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2460 May 15 12:21 pcidump.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1396 May 15 12:21 pci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6196 May 15 12:21 plan9.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2424 May 15 12:21 play.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7392 May 15 12:21 png.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1556 May 15 12:21 priority_queue.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2680 May 15 12:21 probe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2116 May 15 12:21 procfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2064 May 15 12:21 progress.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2668 May 15 12:21 pxechain.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3824 May 15 12:21 pxe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1404 May 15 12:21 raid5rec.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2188 May 15 12:21 raid6rec.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1448 May 15 12:21 read.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1716 May 15 12:21 reboot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  51352 May 15 12:21 regexp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8940 May 15 12:21 reiserfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14996 May 15 12:21 relocator.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4196 May 15 12:21 romfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4972 May 15 12:21 scsi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3236 May 15 12:21 search_fs_file.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3196 May 15 12:21 search_fs_uuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3140 May 15 12:21 search_label.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3664 May 15 12:21 search.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7080 May 15 12:21 sendkey.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7756 May 15 12:21 serial.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    706 May 15 12:21 setjmp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1700 May 15 12:21 setjmp_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5388 May 15 12:21 setpci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5144 May 15 12:21 sfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6408 May 15 12:21 signature_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2124 May 15 12:21 sleep.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2316 May 15 12:21 sleep_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2080 May 15 12:21 spkmodem.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6872 May 15 12:21 squash4.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17488 May 15 12:21 syslinuxcfg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3352 May 15 12:21 tar.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    202 May 15 12:21 terminal.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4408 May 15 12:21 terminal.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11616 May 15 12:21 terminfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1340 May 15 12:21 test_blockarg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2712 May 15 12:21 testload.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5132 May 15 12:21 test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2308 May 15 12:21 testspeed.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5288 May 15 12:21 tftp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4448 May 15 12:21 tga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1508 May 15 12:21 time.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1755 May 15 12:21 trig.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2396 May 15 12:21 tr.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3544 May 15 12:21 truecrypt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1204 May 15 12:21 true.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7772 May 15 12:21 udf.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5908 May 15 12:21 ufs1_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5480 May 15 12:21 ufs1.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5536 May 15 12:21 ufs2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6668 May 15 12:21 uhci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3928 May 15 12:21 usb_keyboard.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10720 May 15 12:21 usb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7064 May 15 12:21 usbms.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2064 May 15 12:21 usbserial_common.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2352 May 15 12:21 usbserial_ftdi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2692 May 15 12:21 usbserial_pl2303.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1536 May 15 12:21 usbserial_usbdebug.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3608 May 15 12:21 usbtest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9872 May 15 12:21 vbe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11664 May 15 12:21 verify.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5028 May 15 12:21 vga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2148 May 15 12:21 vga_text.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5700 May 15 12:21 video_bochs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6052 May 15 12:21 video_cirrus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5684 May 15 12:21 video_colors.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  23344 May 15 12:21 video_fb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3972 May 15 12:21 videoinfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     33 May 15 12:21 video.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6172 May 15 12:21 video.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2396 May 15 12:21 videotest_checksum.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4248 May 15 12:21 videotest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6172 May 15 12:21 xfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  27320 May 15 12:21 xnu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2144 May 15 12:21 xnu_uuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2012 May 15 12:21 xnu_uuid_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15872 May 15 12:21 xzio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5484 May 15 12:21 zfscrypt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6600 May 15 12:21 zfsinfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39488 May 15 12:21 zfs.mod

/boot/grub/locale:

total 0

/boot/grub/themes:

total 1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Oct 18  2013 starfield

/boot/grub/themes/starfield:

total 2786

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     836 May 15 12:21 blob_w.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     178 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_c.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     193 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_e.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     193 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_ne.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     103 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_n.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     184 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_nw.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     198 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_se.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     102 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_s.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     196 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_sw.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      96 May 15 12:21 boot_menu_w.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   19890 May 15 12:21 COPYING.CC-BY-SA-3.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  150817 May 15 12:21 dejavu_10.pf2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  166020 May 15 12:21 dejavu_12.pf2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  181896 May 15 12:21 dejavu_14.pf2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  200711 May 15 12:21 dejavu_16.pf2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  189201 May 15 12:21 dejavu_bold_14.pf2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1191 May 15 12:21 README

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     197 May 15 12:21 slider_c.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     265 May 15 12:21 slider_n.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     269 May 15 12:21 slider_s.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1897028 May 15 12:21 starfield.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     178 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_c.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      94 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_e.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     128 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_ne.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     194 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_n.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     210 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_nw.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     126 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_se.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     101 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_s.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     123 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_sw.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      97 May 15 12:21 terminal_box_w.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    2249 May 15 12:21 theme.txt

/boot/lost+found:

total 0

/boot/memtest86:

total 106

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106632 May 13 00:29 memtest.bin

/boot/memtest86plus:

total 365

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 176500 May 13 00:32 memtest

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 May 13 00:32 memtest.bin -> memtest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 194560 May 13 00:32 memtest.netbsd

home ~ #

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minnmass,

The BIOS thinks that the hard drive is not bootable.  Its not even trying to load grub, then falls back to network booting.

Are you using the BIOS in UEFI or Legacy Mode?

Are you using an MSDOS or GPT partition table?

----------

## minnmass

Ah, sorry; completely misunderstood.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> minnmass,
> 
> The BIOS thinks that the hard drive is not bootable.  Its not even trying to load grub, then falls back to network booting.

 

Actually, it does that normally, and I've never cared enough to try to figure out how to disable network boot (or, I poked at it, and the option wasn't obvious in BIOS, one of the two; after looking through again now, I'm fairly certain it was the latter).

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using the BIOS in UEFI or Legacy Mode?

 

I'm 95% sure Legacy Mode; I don't think my BIOS even knows what a EUFI is.

```

# dmidecode

# dmidecode 2.11

SMBIOS 2.6 present.

24 structures occupying 3163 bytes.

Table at 0x0009E800.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes

BIOS Information

        Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

        Version: 5.03

        Release Date: 09/11/2009

        Address: 0xF0000

        Runtime Size: 64 kB

        ROM Size: 1024 kB

        Characteristics:

                ISA is supported

                PCI is supported

                PNP is supported

                BIOS is upgradeable

                BIOS shadowing is allowed

                ESCD support is available

                Boot from CD is supported

                Selectable boot is supported

                BIOS ROM is socketed

                EDD is supported

                5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

                3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

                3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

                Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

                8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

                Serial services are supported (int 14h)

                Printer services are supported (int 17h)

                CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)

                ACPI is supported

                USB legacy is supported

                LS-120 boot is supported

                ATAPI Zip drive boot is supported

                BIOS boot specification is supported

                Function key-initiated network boot is supported

                Targeted content distribution is supported

        BIOS Revision: 5.3

<snip>

#  dmidecode | grep -i eufi

#

```

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using an MSDOS or GPT partition table?

 

... turns out, both, but sda is MSDOS:

```

 # parted -l

Model: ATA ST3750528AS (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 750GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: msdos

Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags

 1      32.3kB  41.1MB  41.1MB  primary   ext2            boot

 2      41.1MB  2196MB  2155MB  primary   linux-swap(v1)

 3      2196MB  217GB   215GB   primary   ext4

 4      217GB   750GB   533GB   extended

 5      217GB   750GB   533GB   logical   ext4

Model: ATA WDC WD30EZRX-00D (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdb: 3001GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags

 1      1049kB  3001GB  3001GB  ext4               msftdata

Model: ATA WDC WD10EZEX-00B (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdc: 1000GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: msdos

Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags

 1      1049kB  1000GB  1000GB  primary  ext4

Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0

has been opened read-only.

Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label

Model: hp CDDVDW TS-H653R (scsi)

Disk /dev/sr0: 456MB

Sector size (logical/physical): 2048B/2048B

Partition Table: unknown

Disk Flags:

```

I did try cycling through all three HDDs as the primary boot drive, and, again, no dice; same blinking cursor.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minnmass,

All that looks good.  You have just reinstalled grub too.

I wonder if you have half an old grub and half a new one.  That sometimes works and sometimes not.

To make sure your grub comes from a single build get into your chroot,

be sure that /boot is mounted.

emerge -1 grub

This will update your /boot correctly.

Reinstall grub to the MBR.

If this still fails, post your grub.cfg

----------

## minnmass

```

# mount /boot && emerge -1 grub && grub2-install /dev/sda && grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

<completes with no errors>

```

reboot, blinking cursor

```

$ ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg ; sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg

-rw------- 1 root root 9803 May 16 11:50 /boot/grub/grub.cfg

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos3'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3 --hint='hd0,msdos3'  7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

        load_video

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos1'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

        fi

        echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ...'

        linux   /kernel-3.18.12-gentoo root=UUID=7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846 ro

        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

        initrd  /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.18.12-gentoo

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.12-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.12-gentoo-advanced-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.12-gentoo root=UUID=7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846 ro

                echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

                initrd  /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.18.12-gentoo

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.12-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.12-gentoo-recovery-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.12-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.12-gentoo root=UUID=7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846 ro single

                echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

                initrd  /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.18.12-gentoo

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.11-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.11-gentoo-advanced-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.11-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.11-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.11-gentoo-recovery-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.11-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro single

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.9-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.9-gentoo-advanced-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.9-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.9-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.9-gentoo-recovery-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.9-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro single

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.7-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.7-gentoo-advanced-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.7-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.18.7-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.18.7-gentoo-recovery-7287a696-e447-4295-9bf9-fa8dbc701846' {

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bfe997aa-7bea-482e-b3e1-982302363216

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.18.7-gentoo ...'

                linux   /kernel-3.18.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro single

        }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/39_memtest86+ ###

menuentry "memtest86+ 4.20" {

        linux16 /boot/memtest86plus/memtest

}

menuentry "memtest86+ 4.20 (netbsd)" {

        insmod bsd

        knetbsd /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.netbsd

}

### END /etc/grub.d/39_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minnmass,

That all looks to be good.

Do you have ony external storage devices connected?

USB sticks, USB/Firewire/eSATA ... HDD?

Depending on your BIOS, they can all cause devices to be renumbered.

----------

## minnmass

... does a NAS drive count?

The only storage devices connected to the computer are inside the case, which I haven't cracked open since long before this whole thing started.

/me double checks, just in case I forgot something...

No, wait: I _do_ have this external BluRay drive plugged in, but it's been plugged in for several reboots now (long enough that I'd forgotten it was there). Surely that can't be the problem.

/me unplugs USB drive, reboots...

GRUB loaded, and "stuff" started scrolling by, and the screen went blank; oh, goody, I get to figure out what I did to screw up the video out.

But, it's booting! Thank you!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minnmass,

Normally optical drives don't count ...

----------

## steveL

I'm sorry to be whimsical, but I love the title of this topic in the forums list. The "Wha" at the end is really funny.

----------

## minnmass

 *steveL wrote:*   

> I'm sorry to be whimsical, but I love the title of this topic in the forums list. The "Wha" at the end is really funny.

 

Happy to help.

----------

